# How did you get started in golf?



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

My name is Brandon, and I am 17. I got started when I was about 5, don't remember for certain..a long while back though. Anyway, I was never involved in any kind of sports or anything, but I wanted to find sometthing I liked to play. One day, I saw my cousins hitting balls around their yard..and I always thought golf was a boring sport for old, rich fogies..until I tried it! I got them to teach me how to hit a ball..and I was hooked after that! I got a set of free clubs, from my aunt. She owned a body shop, and someone left some clubs from a car that was turned in, so she gave them to me. Nothing fancy, just a set of Rawlings Pure Gold clubs. I had them fitted, and as the years went by, I got better. When I was 13, I bought a new set of clubs, my current irons Ben Hogans edge CFT. I loved them a lot, and I still use them to this day. Over the next 4 years, I put together a full set of clubs. I didn't play on an actual course until I was 15. Over the next two years I got better and better..and it was getting to the point where I would play every day it seemed..I finally found something I was was good at. I stopped playing for about 6 months, when I was 16. I had a lot of problems in High School, and I got in a TON of trouble. I picked up golf again to help get my life in track. I started playing a lot again, and I dropped 25 strokes over the last year and a half. I am now a 1.6 cap, and only getting better. I will play forever. I see no sign of giving up this great game again.

How did everyone else get started?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to pull my Mom's cart around Seneca Golf Course in Louisville, Kentucky and developed an interest at a very early age... I must have been around 7-8 years old. The pro there was a great man named Joe Lally, who had been a neighbor of my Mom's family for many years. He was very progressive for the early 1950's about children being taught how to play and especially about being given a chance to play. One day after the round, while sitting in the snack bar, he teased my Mom whether she had paid me to caddy. She laughed and Joe said the caddy fee that day was on him. He presented me with a cut down 7 iron... my first club.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Brandon how are you. I started playing when I was 11. I would watch my dad and his friends when they went out. I would take dads club and walk about 2 1/2 miles to the course. It was an old sand green course back then. It cost about 5 bucks to play all day. Dads club were these Bobby Locke blades not forgiving at all. A year later a friend of mine started to play, and we would use his bicycle to peddle to the course I would double him while he carried his clubs and pulled my dads. It was a lot father to the course this way because we had to take the road. When I would walk I used the old railroad grade at the edge of town to get to the course. I've been playing now for around 33 years. I love it more now than ever before.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I started holding clubs when I was 3... However I wasnt really able to play the game until many years later because I had to grow into my dad's clubs. I'd say when I was around 13/14 years old I started plaaying with friends around my neighborhood and was then officially hooked.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

when i was little my dad used to take me out to the range when he hit balls. later he got me started in golf and i got hooked around age 10. he started signing me up for tournaments and i played well but didn't win anything until 4 years ago when i was 14 i started working with my current swing coach who dropped a consistent 5 shots off my game that summer. i started winning junior tournaments and now i'm 18, a +1 handicap and i'm playing golf at Rollins College in Florida next year


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I had nobody in the family who played golf, so I had to pick it up the hard way. I met a guy, actually a friend of my sister's boyfriend, who got me started in 74 or 75. When he went into the Air Force, I played only rarely, and didn't pick it up again on a regular basis until 85. That is when the bug really bit me. I played as often as I could, started playing with a guy I met at the course, and we would sometimes play (and walk) 72 holes on a weekend. We both joined the Men's Club together in 89, and we still play together, albeit not nearly as aften as we did when we were young and footloose.  

I will continue to play golf until I can't physically swing a club any more....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I will continue to play golf until I can't physically swing a club any more....


Same her, although I have to admit, Ibuprofen has become my 15th club. The more I take, the younger I feel.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I just hope I don't lose my abilty to swing one either..I really don't know what I would do..besides going crazy of course.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Funny it may sound but it was my wife who got me into golf.

She used to play, uhm, 10years ago, but stopped.
Right now, I'm in my 8th month and trying to lower down my score..lol

I hope I could learn how to drive 300plus yards in the near future


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It is possible, if you truly just practice, it will one day happen..it did for me at least..


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey 300yards,

many thanks...

I'm planning to travel next year to US of A to take advanced lessons, like

#1) Long Drive
#2) Short game
#3) Custom club making a Golf Smith.

any school in mind you can suggest?


----------

